# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Перенос справочников номенклатуры и поставщиков в 1с ТиС 7.7

## Yaryi

Всем доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, каким образом перенести справочники из одной базы 1с ТиС в другу?...

----------


## svetik_svetiko

на ИТС есть обработки по переносу данных из 2-х одинаковых конфигураций

----------


## Yaryi

спасибо, уже получилось) ... диск ИТС , к сожалению, отсутствует, достаточно было просто поискать)
воспользовались программой transref. все отлично перенеслось и легло.

----------


## AHDRUXA

На будущее - CDExport.ert загружаем правила переноса (в торговле присутствует, или находим в конфигурации "Конвертация данных")
По моему называется RTr92_Tr.xml 
И выбираем нужные справочники... далее выгрузить в файл.
В другой базе запускаем CDImport.ert  и загружаем полученный файл.

----------


## vovchicnn

> спасибо, уже получилось) ... диск ИТС , к сожалению, отсутствует, достаточно было просто поискать)
> воспользовались программой transref. все отлично перенеслось и легло.


Тему закрой! А то я изредка натыкаюсь на РЕШЁННЫЕ темы! Или выложи подробное решение, повторюсь: ПОДРОБНОЕ! Это если ещё кому-то понадобится...

----------

